# Hi . . .



## iChroma (Nov 13, 2008)

everyone. I stumbled onto personality cafe sometime last week and it seems a nice place. I look forward to spending some time here getting to know people and learning a bit about myself as well. And apologies to those who left me messages from my first post 5 or 6 (?) days ago that I've never responded to.

I'm confused, though, about how I've scored on the Jung/MBTI tests I've taken. The problem is that I've scored both INTP (personality.info) and INFP (humanmetrics.com) consistently on each. I won’t bore you with the details right now because there maybe another forum for that but given this is a personality forum I'd appreciate any help in understanding what I might be doing wrong in taking or interpreting them. 

Cheers (if for no other reason than the alternative being worse) :wink:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome... Ahhh that demon rabbit from the Holy Grail!!! :laughing:

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings iChroma! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. Did you read the descriptions of each personality? Which one applies or appeal to you more? You can always retake the personality test and see if you get the same results.:happy:


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

Go with INFP, we rule anyways


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

If you like drama go with INFP. If you like math go with INTP. haha:crazy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum iChroma. Have you seen much Monty Python aside from The Quest for the Holy Grail? If not, I'd suggest starting with such classics as The Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> If you like drama go with INFP. If you like math go with INTP. haha:crazy:


Amend that to logical systems and constructs and you might be on to something.


----------



## iChroma (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. NephilimAzrael: love the Grail; Trope: thanks, love the Inquisition clip. I've been a fan for years and have some of their DVD's. I remember taking some form of this test, I don't know if it was Keirsey or MBTI, in the late '80s for a job and scoring just over 50/50 leaning thinking. That matches with most of the tests I've tried in the last few days, something like 52 or 53%. The humanmetrics test is a real outlier I can't explain but was the first test I took explaining why I chose INFP for myself.

That fits too with what I’ve read of the descriptions, very close either way and I’m not trained, so, what do I know. One thing I noticed was that the humanmetrics test asked more questions about what I “prefer” instead of what I “do” than the others. Or I could be hallucinating. Lance: I think like an INTP and feel like an INFP. Dissociative personality may be ;-)

One more wrench to throw in is scoring a “4” on the enneagram. The closest fit/description(s) I’ve found of either mbti/jung or enneagram is a 4 with 5 wing or 5 with 4 wing. I know less about that than I do mbti, so . . . don’t know, don’t know. . . . but thanks again all.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Keirseyan tests are behaviorist while MBTI seeks to highlight innate psychological preference. Questions in the vein of, "What would you do if there weren't extenuating circumstances?" would, in my opinion, me more illuminating but it still has to get past the confirmation bias of self-perception and indoctrination.

As for your enneagram, 4w5 and 5w4 are the most common results for INFPs and INTPs respectively, but any of the 16 types can potentially score as any of the enneagram types too so that doesn't help in clarifying matters much. Perhaps you're simply an INXP or an INFP with a weak feeling preference.

If you don't mind my asking, what are your interests and what do you like about them?


----------



## iChroma (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Trope. I think I understand your point regarding Keirsey vs. MBTI. Asking's good. A few are: down-tempo music, electronica, acid jazz . . . surrealist artists like Magritte, Miro, Dali . . . love hiking, camping, but I'm not sure those are sorts of interests you mean. 

I spent years in IT disliking most of it (though I like technology) but in the middle of a career change doing research in criminal justice now. I’ve realized somewhat belatedly that mentoring was what I enjoyed most during my career and found I want to teach or counsel more than do research. But then you mention “confirmation bias of self-perception and indoctrination” and I have to question what I choose to mention/exclude here. I didn’t think enneagram would clarify.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

ooh hey... Snail and me were just talking about this a couple of days ago, and (as best as I can tell) the internet tests are pretty lousy in their questions--they don't actually do a good job of describing your preference. The main problem is that it associates "thinking" with logical decisions, and "feeling" with emotional ones. I think that it's more of a point of view thing. Thinking takes an objective point of view, while feeling takes a subjective one.

(pardon me if you didn't want me to mention the specifics, snail... but you're pretty open with everyone so I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess you won't care)

we were kind of describing how we end at compassion for people, and relatively similar values (namely, why we would care when people are being attacked or wronged in some way), despite being on pretty much polar opposite ends of the spectrum. What she described was (correct me if I'm wrong) that every injustice done to others annoys her because it's somehow an invalidation of the self. She gets extremely upset when someone invalidates her in some way (whether it's method of expressing herself, her means of personal growth, or whatever else). The reason that this isn't just selfish is because there's a natural empathy for everyone else. When someone else is invalidated in some way, it annoys her just as much because its an invalidation of their selves.

To parallel that with a T-type judgment, it annoys me when people hurt others because they violate principles. Things like not pushing your own will on others, and letting them live how they want to (give advice, but back off if they want to make their own decision... and recognize the line between the two), ironing out in your own head what the principle of justice actually is, and separating it from any particular situation as much as possible, and that kind of thing--then the care for people collects as a trickle down effect. Thinkers will separate everything from themselves as much as possible... although they do it to different extents.

To put it another way... consider how you're taking in the input coming from the world... from the senses, from abstract ideas, everything. Then, of course, you have yourself to consider--that your mind adds something while interpreting the raw input to form experience. How does it get sorted out? A feeler will, I think, focus on learning about themselves and what their mind adds to the raw input, while the thinker will try to separate out the raw input and focus on learning about everything else. In INTP's cases in particular, it's quite common even when analyzing one's feelings and obviously internal states as if they were something else, out in the world and separate from the person doing the analysis. INTPs are pretty freaking impersonal even among other thinkers, though, so some of the others'll haveta chime in and lemme know if this sounds at all accurate (it's an ongoing investigation... the idea just hit me like 2 days ago, so it's not very fleshed out at all yet).

and if none of that helps, and you're still confused, try Preferences in Depth: Thinking vs. Feeling | PersonalityDesk - Myers Briggs & Career Blog


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

iChroma said:


> everyone. I stumbled onto personality cafe sometime last week and it seems a nice place. I look forward to spending some time here getting to know people and learning a bit about myself as well. And apologies to those who left me messages from my first post 5 or 6 (?) days ago that I've never responded to.
> 
> I'm confused, though, about how I've scored on the Jung/MBTI tests I've taken. The problem is that I've scored both INTP (personality.info) and INFP (humanmetrics.com) consistently on each. I won’t bore you with the details right now because there maybe another forum for that but given this is a personality forum I'd appreciate any help in understanding what I might be doing wrong in taking or interpreting them.
> 
> Cheers (if for no other reason than the alternative being worse) :wink:


Welcome and the rabbit was my favorite scene from MP. :laughing:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahem here we are...

Monty Python - iChroma


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Ahem here we are...
> 
> Monty Python - iChroma


And you are my bestest friend now!!!


----------



## iChroma (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, that was good seeing that again NephilimAzrael. My favorite scene in the movie too Mystic Jenn. Or maybe it was with the swallow or the . . . 

cryptonia: That was really helpful. I do both at the same time but come down I think on the feeling side when push comes to shove. Not all the time, but I'm realizing lately that I argue principles to support what I feel and already concluded rather than allow the chips to fall where they may. I've caught myself saying (and been called on) things like "if that's the answer then we're not looking at it the right way," or "then the logic's wrong" and similar. 

And thinking about it, I've gotten myself in trouble over the years defending people who logically deserved what in retrospect they logically had coming. That last isn't a new revelation for me, it was just brought home in spades to me over the last year or so. And I think it may have a lot to do with the invalidation you mentioned. I don't know if that supports feeling over thinking but I'm leaning INxP as Trope suggested (if not INFP outright).


----------



## iChroma (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, and don't you just have to love a cute, 2 lb. fur ball almost wiping out a bunch of armed knights? It’s almost perfect isn't it?


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there Ichroma! hope you enjoy being here as much as I do..
anyway, I don't think it's a big problem if your character lied between a T and an F, I think it's great.. it means that you can be flexible ^^


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

lunniey said:


> Hi there Ichroma! hope you enjoy being here as much as I do..
> anyway, I don't think it's not a big problem if your character lied between a T and an F, I think it's great.. it means that you can be flexible ^^


Double negative!!! Double Negative!!! You DO have a problem that her character lay between T&F.
Tutt Tutt lunniey, tutt tutt. :laughing:


----------



## iChroma (Nov 13, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Double negative!!! Double Negative!!! You DO have a problem that her character lay between T&F.
> Tutt Tutt lunniey, tutt tutt. :laughing:


Um, *his *character thank you much NephilimAzrael. I did a double take reading lunniey's comment but I understood what she meant and I thank her for it.:wink:


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Double negative!!! Double Negative!!! You DO have a problem that her character lay between T&F.
> Tutt Tutt lunniey, tutt tutt. :laughing:


:mellow:
so that's a big problem..
:mellow:
i never knew that..

okay then if it's a problem
at least you can always like both math and drama at the same time :tongue:
or is it a problem either 
:mellow:



Lance said:


> If you like drama go with INFP. If you like math go with INTP. haha:crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

iChroma said:


> Um, *his *character thank you much NephilimAzrael. I did a double take reading lunniey's comment but I understood what she meant and I thank her for it.:wink:


There is a post in the forum regarding androgyny posted by snail in the forum. (Do people online mistake you for the other gender, by snail)

I also understood, but I'm a stickler for the use of double negatives.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

btw it fixed ..
sorry for my bad English..
^^


----------



## iChroma (Nov 13, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> There is a post in the forum regarding androgyny posted by snail in the forum.
> 
> I also understood, but I'm a stickler for the use of double negatives.


 First time I'm aware of anyone mistaking me for the wrong sex/gender so I'd answer no to Snail's post you referenced. Maybe the avatar's deceptive, my posts have been or some combination? Not intentional in any case and androgynous wouldn't come to anyone's mind who knows me. I've never thought of it before but I like ambiguity so who knows. Thanks in any case for the heads up though. :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I joined recently, so we're both in the same boat. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't had as many responses to my androgyny thread as I expected. I assumed it must be a common problem, because it happens to me all the time. The worst time was when someone thought I was an old man. He mentioned it in chat when we were guessing what the other chatters looked like. 

I'm glad to hear that it doesn't happen to you very much, because it gets a little disconcerting when you are mistaken for the other sex more often than you are recognized for what you actually are.


----------

